# Final Vote: Who Sang "Amour viens aider ma faiblesse" best: M. Callas or R. Stevens?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Final Vote: Who Sang "Amour viens aider ma faiblesse" best: M. Callas or R. Stevens?*

Who sang this great aria by Saint- Saens best?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Rise Stevens sings a well-composed, beautiful Dalila, but Callas somehow inhabits Dalila.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I was afraid you'd ask! I've heard no one sing this more beautifully than Stevens, and her interpretation is fine. Callas makes more of the drama than anyone, and her singing is fine except for the top note, which Stevens omits. Both are rewarding, but their virtues are complementary. I don't have to choose, so I won't.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I was afraid you'd ask! I've heard no one sing this more beautifully than Stevens, and her interpretation is fine. Callas makes more of the drama than anyone, and her singing is fine except for the top note, which Stevens omits. Both are rewarding, but their virtues are complementary. I don't have to choose, so I won't.


We know Callas will work her magic on this aria and of course she did. I am just pleased to introduce Stevens to you guys. I was blown away with her on Met Opera Radio and I never heard her mentioned in our forum. This make me so happy. She was on many levels an extraordinary artist. I hope ya'll enjoy my next contest as much. I have some new artists to our contests in it. I loved the insights into my beloved Ponselle I got from everyone's comments as well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I think my feelings are well known. Stevens sings this aria quite beautifully. She has a gorgeous, velvety sound, even throughout the range. Would that we could hear such an exceptional voice today.

But context is important, so let me remind you what Dalila is singing,

Samson, seeking my presence,
this evening should come to this place.
This is the hour of vengeance
which should satisfy our gods!
Love! come to help my weakness!
Pour the poison in his breast!
Effect that, conquered by my skill,
Samson be enchained tomorrow!
Vainly would he like, from his soul
to be able to chase me, to banish me!
Could he extinguish the flame
which memory feeds?
He is mine! He is my slave!
My brothers fear his wrath:
I, alone of all, I brave him,
and keep him at my knees!
Love! come to help my weakness, etc.
Against love his strength is vain!
And he, strongest of the strong,
he, who of a people broke the chain,
will succumb to my toils!

This is Dalila's Lady Macbeth moment, and I want something of Lady Macbeth in her delivery. Unsurprising then that the two singers I chose, Callas and Verrett, were also superb Lady Macbeths. Still, in a choice between Callas and Verrett, I'd give it to Callas, because (and some might find this surprising) she sings with more beauty of tone.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why can't I get the urls? I am unable to hear the two arias.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Why can't I get the urls? I am unable to hear the two arias.


Sorry, I thought people would just vote from hearing them the first time. My bad.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Stevens' voice is more chest-based but it seems to my ears rather rough and grainy in spots. It sounds best at higher volume so she presses on. But boy, that ending is killer! Had I been Samson I would have run away in fear 
Callas is the sweet spot between the seducing and menacing sides of Dalila, a Lady Macbeth moment indeed (thanks Tsaraslondon!)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This one was a very easy choice for me. It all had to do with the appeal of a true sounding French accent, too often just hinted at in many arias. Callas really has an authentic sounding accent which heightens the beauty of the aria for me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I was afraid you'd ask! I've heard no one sing this more beautifully than Stevens, and her interpretation is fine. Callas makes more of the drama than anyone, and her singing is fine except for the top note, which Stevens omits. Both are rewarding, but their virtues are complementary. I don't have to choose, so I won't.


Does not the appealing and authentic French sound that Callas is able to convey (and really not as simple as you might think) worth a vote if nothing else is able to separate your choice?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Does not the appealing and authentic French sound that Callas is able to convey (and really not as simple as you might think) worth a vote if nothing else is able to separate your choice?


It's not easy to balance one kind of pleasure against another, and in these sing-offs I see no reason to try.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> It's not easy to balance one kind of pleasure against another, and in these sing-offs I see no reason to try.


I just hope people don't just automatically negate every other singer if Callas is in a contest. It takes away all the fun I think. Perhaps she is the only opera singer who should ever be listened to according to some on our forum. Oh, well. I am a fan of Callas but I like others too. I am almost tempted to not include Callas in contests just to give others a chance.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> It's not easy to balance one kind of pleasure against another, and in these sing-offs I see no reason to try.


It's like comparing champagne and cognac?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> It's like comparing champagne and cognac?


I'm a non-drinker. How about Manuka honey and Vermont maple syrup?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I'm a non-drinker. How about Manuka honey and Vermont maple syrup?


As a teetotaler myself, I'm with you!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I'm a non-drinker. How about Manuka honey and Vermont maple syrup?


Only if it's double A Fancy


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Only if it's double A Fancy


I prefer Grade B - stronger maple taste - but it's impossible to find in stores. Guess I'll have to grow my own trees.


----------

